
Fake rhino horn invented to ruin poachers' market - Lio
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-50184280
======
Lio
I think that China gets a lot of criticism for the way a small minority of
people there are treating endangered species.

Initiatives like this joint venture will go a long way towards reversing that
perception if they succeed.

